# Enicar Sherpa 2 Crown Diver Collector’s Guide



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

Happy to share with you part 3 of the Enicar collector's guide series, now focusing on the two-crown Sherpa Divers.

Enicar Sherpa 2 Crown Diver Collector's Guide

This includes information on the first two-crown diver, the Sherpa Super Divette, named after the Divette, its one crown counterpart, along with other equally interesting pieces: the Sherpa 600 Lady Diver, Super Dive, Ultradive, and what we consider the grail of two-crown Enicar Sherpa divers, the Sherpa OPS.

As with the earlier articles, we share our recommendations for the "Entry", "Keeper", and "Grail" models for this line.

Let me know what you think 

Special thanks to @DaveE for giving permission to use his Super Divette image.

Enjoy!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

